# Blazer Brass



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I was at my local Walmart tonight and picked up some Blazer Brass 9mm. The Walmarts that I had gone to prior to moving didn't have Blazer, only the WWB, but this one has the Blazer Brass. I paid $8.97 per 50 round box of this stuff (WWB is $9.97). Isn't that pretty cheap? I'm curious because the prices online for Blazer Brass are higher than WWB online prices, and I'm wondering if maybe they had their pricing mixed up with the aluminum cased Blazer? I bought the 5 boxes they had left, and I'm wondering if I should keep an eye on their shelves to see if they get more. Thanks for the input guys!:smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

ah jeff we meet again and it seems like you got a good deal. the local walmart here caries blazer but only in 40 and its not that much different than the wwb but I do think here it is a little higher that's why I stick with wwb. the tags may be screwed up, if so you benefitted from it. I don't know what its called but the local walmart here has remington in a green box? have you tried it? its cheaper than wwb.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If your gun(s) shoot it well then run with it:smt023 I don't like the aluminum cased Blazer much at all but the brass stuff seemed a little better to me anyway. I'm really not sure what the differences are to be honest as to the powder etc. but like I said...If you shoot it well and are getting a good price on it then get all you can. Sounds like you found a deal anyway.

I see a deal on stuff my guns like I'll buy all I can..heh


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> ah jeff we meet again and it seems like you got a good deal. the local walmart here caries blazer but only in 40 and its not that much different than the wwb but I do think here it is a little higher that's why I stick with wwb. the tags may be screwed up, if so you benefitted from it.


I have a feeling the tags might be screwed up that's why I was asking. :smt023



> I don't know what its called but the local walmart here has remington in a green box? have you tried it? its cheaper than wwb.


I believe you're talking about Remington UMC. At the Walmarts I went to prior to moving, the UMC always cost more than WWB when there was any (which wasn't very often). I was shocked to even see this Blazer Brass let alone at this price. :watching:



DevilsJohnson said:


> If your gun(s) shoot it well then run with it I don't like the aluminum cased Blazer much at all but the brass stuff seemed a little better to me anyway.


I'm not worried about it with any of the guns that I have. :smt083



DevilsJohnson said:


> Sounds like you found a deal anyway.
> 
> I see a deal on stuff my guns like I'll buy all I can..heh


That's exactly what I did. :smt033 That's sort of why I was asking if it really was as good of a deal as I thought it was, because I'll keep getting as much as I can afford to get if they don't raise the price. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't think their pricing was mixed up, $9.97 is the regular price for 50 rounds of WWB 9mm around here as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well weather or not it's a good deal will depend on how well your guns shoot it. I know people that shoot ammo that I can't stand but their guns seems to like it so it really don't mater what others will think about it. I'm a fan of that Seller and Bellot stuff that cheaperthandirt sells a lot of because several of my rifles and handguns like it. If I find a sale on a caliber that I can use i really piss off the UPS guy with a huge nut busting order..lol. There's really noting special about it. It's east European Mil-Spec ammo.. A little hotter than a lot of mainstream ammo but I have some guns that will shoot the crap out of it and love it. I found it back in my Glock days. I had a G17 and G19 that seemed to really like it so I tried some other calibers. 

i hope your guns like it. Like I said it does seem to be better than the alum case stuff but I really don't know if it is. A penny saved is another box of ammo though:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.



unpecador said:


> I don't think their pricing was mixed up, $9.97 is the regular price for 50 rounds of WWB 9mm around here as well.


I meant maybe the price they had for this Blazer Brass was mixed up with the aluminum cased Blazer.



DevilsJohnson said:


> Well weather or not it's a good deal will depend on how well your guns shoot it.


I don't think I'll have any problems with it. I have put some nasty, old, shitty ammo through my XDSC and my Cougar and have never had an issue. I guess we'll find out for sure though. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I meant maybe the price they had for this Blazer Brass was mixed up with the aluminum cased Blazer.


My bad, I got lost somewhere in your OP.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Valpak Coupons*

Also, keep an eye on those ValPak coupon packs that come in the mail! Normally I just throw them out, but since I just moved and will be a little tight on cash until I get a job I went through it quick. I found a $10 off of purchase of $50 or more coupon for Sportsman's Warehouse. There are no exceptions listed on the coupon, so I'm figuring...

$50 worth of ammo=$40=Awesome deal!!! :smt033

I know these ValPaks are different everywhere, but it would be worth a look no matter where you are. Just a heads-up. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! that's cool. I really need to watch things like that.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Walmart and Blazer Brass is hit and miss (pun).

Some carry it, most don't. Some carry it in some calibers, and not others. When I have found Blazer Brass at a Walmart, it is always the cheapest ammo they have.

Last year I found a Walmart in Amarillo, TX that had BB in two calibers only. The .40 was $7.97, and the .45 was $9.57. I bought a couple 1000 of each.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

James NM said:


> Walmart and Blazer Brass is hit and miss (pun).
> 
> Some carry it, most don't. Some carry it in some calibers, and not others. When I have found Blazer Brass at a Walmart, it is always the cheapest ammo they have.
> 
> Last year I found a Walmart in Amarillo, TX that had BB in two calibers only. The .40 was $7.97, and the .45 was $9.57. I bought a couple 1000 of each.


Interesting info, thanks!  I'll definitely be keeping an eye on it to see if they get more.

One thing that made me think it was probably a good deal is that the guy at the counter told me someone came in one time and purchased 7000 rounds of BB, because they just had a huge shipment come in. Now that's a shitload of ammo....

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Beefy,

Have you been to the range yet with the Blazer brass? I'm wondering how it compares to the WWB, especially whether it is cleaner or dirtier than the WWB, and if the difference is minimal or significant.

Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Beefy,
> 
> Have you been to the range yet with the Blazer brass? I'm wondering how it compares to the WWB, especially whether it is cleaner or dirtier than the WWB, and if the difference is minimal or significant.
> 
> Thanks


I actually haven't gone yet. I might be going to shoot on Sunday, I will keep you posted. I really want to get to the range as I haven't been in a while because of the chaos involved with moving halfway across the country. :smt023:smt022

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, _Wyatt_, you pulled my leg soooo hard that I just had to go to the range right after my last post. :smt033 It was pretty obvious that I hadn't been to the range in a while, my groupings weren't nearly as good as they had been...but that's easily fixed with more time on the range. :smt023 I brought the XDSC and the Blazer Brass cycled and performed flawlessly (not that I expected anything different from my XD :smt083:watching. I pulled the slide off right when I got home to take a look and it doesn't seem to be that dirty at all. I fired 150 rounds of the BB and I actually think it might be a little cleaner than with WWB (the gun doesn't have the little "gold speckles" that are all over with WWB). At that price, I will definitely be keeping my eye out for more of this Blazer. :smt023 I hope that helps!

-Jeff-

Edit: Here are my last two mags through the gun at 25 feet. Like I said, it's been a while...no laughing! :buttkick: I seemed to like the upper-right "quadrant" of the target today...going to have to work on that. Anyways....here are my shitty targets to make you all feel even better about yourselves :anim_lol::numbchuck:



Maybe it was the ammo! :smt082:watching:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Looking good Jeff, no laughing here.








_Nobody laugh..._ :mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Looking good Jeff, no laughing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smt076


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Maybe it was the ammo! :smt082:watching:


When in doubt, blame the loose nut behind the trigger! :anim_lol:

I went to the range tonight and something weird happened. When I shot off the rest, everything was right in the center of the target. But when I shot freehand, my shots were going all over the place. I was using Blazer Brass, so now we know... It _was_ the ammo after all! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> When in doubt, blame the loose nut behind the trigger! :anim_lol:
> 
> I went to the range tonight and something weird happened. When I shot off the rest, everything was right in the center of the target. But when I shot freehand, my shots were going all over the place. I was using Blazer Brass, so now we know... It _was_ the ammo after all! :smt023


Yep, that's what it was!! 

I just need to get back into the groove of things...embarassing to show those targets :smt022

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Yep, that's what it was!!
> 
> I just need to get back into the groove of things...embarassing to show those targets :smt022
> 
> -Jeff-


Don't even sweat it, it's all good. :smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Beefy, your problem is you were probably aiming at the bullseye. Just aim low left and you'll be fine! :mrgreen:

Thanks for the feedback about the ammo. :smt023 If they have it at my WM I might just give it a try and do a comparo myself.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Beefy, your problem is you were probably aiming at the bullseye. Just aim low left and you'll be fine! :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback about the ammo. :smt023 If they have it at my WM I might just give it a try and do a comparo myself.


Exactly! :mrgreen: I already know exactly what I was doing, I just need to get back to that range. I really want to go back tomorrow, since I know how to fix the problems but I'm taking my CCW class tomorrow. :smt023 I'd be interested to see what you think if you can get your hands on some of this BB at that price. It's a damn good price and I will be picking up some more when they get more in stock. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I finally made it up to a WalMart myself today. (I live in one of the few places in the US that does not have one nearby.) They had both the WWB and the Blazer Brass in 9mm. So I took their last 3 boxes of BB and stocked up on WWB as well. The BB was $8.97 for me too, so I don't think they had the prices mixed up. I'll chime in after my next range session as well and report on the BB. It does seem pretty cheap just looking at a few rounds. There are some knicks and imperfections in the copper jacketing. But other than that, I expect it to feed and fire just fine through my M&P 9.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I finally made it up to a WalMart myself today. (I live in one of the few places in the US that does not have one nearby.) They had both the WWB and the Blazer Brass in 9mm. So I took their last 3 boxes of BB and stocked up on WWB as well. The BB was $8.97 for me too, so I don't think they had the prices mixed up. I'll chime in after my next range session as well and report on the BB. It does seem pretty cheap just looking at a few rounds. There are some knicks and imperfections in the copper jacketing. But other than that, I expect it to feed and fire just fine through my M&P 9.


I look forward to your input and range report.

-Jeff-


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I look forward to your input and range report.
> 
> -Jeff-


Here it is. I got myself to the range today and shot 100 rounds of the Blazer Brass 9mm. Overall, I have to give it a :smt023. As I expected, they fired and cycled just fine in my M&P 9.

I shot this 2 inch group of 10 shots with it, which is the best I'm able to do at my current skill level, so it seems just as accurate as anything else I've shot.










After I got home, I field stripped and cleaned the gun. It seemed less dirty than WWB. But maybe that's just because my gun wasn't littered with the little speckles of brass that I usually get from WWB. The residue seemed to be more of a powdery nature and wiped away quite easily. It only took a couple passes with a patch and my bore looked shiny and new again.

I will definitely re-purchase the BB, should it be available at my Wal Mart for that price next time I go.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't tried the Blazer Brass yet. Maybe I should.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update!

I fired another 100 rounds of Blazer Brass today and everything was fine once again. I like not having the gold "litter," as you call it, all over the gun.

_Ram Rod_, you should definitely give it a try. If/When you do, let us know what you think. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, I should maybe start a new thread, but I guess this somewhat goes with my previous "range report" in this thread.

I just got back from the range. I definitely improved from the pictures before (which was expected as it had been a while), but this has got me thinking...

The first two shots in this target were the same as they were on my previous target (Up and to the right, posted earlier in this thread). With a slight adjustment in my grip, I then began to shoot the center of the target. Most people would think, "well, that's an easy fix" but at that point, the grip didn't feel natural to me. I'm starting to wonder if this XD9SC is for me. I've been eyeing the Glock 36 mainly because of the thinner grip and there just so happened to be a guy at the lane next to me today shooting one. Long story short, we go to talking and he let me shoot it. I immediately shot out the center of his target. :?:

The grip felt more natural, and everything just felt better. I do have small hands for a guy, but I didn't think it would make that big of a difference. I have posted on a couple other forums looking for a trade for a G36 with my XD9 Bi-Tone Service, but I think I will try a little harder now. I really want to get one and do a true side-by-side comparison between the G36 and my XD9SC. I'm beginning to wonder if I need something with a slimmer grip. I know I can shoot effectively with my XD9SC, but the G36 just felt more natural to me.

Sorry for the long post, but any/all input would be greatly appreciated. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Find someone with a M&P9 Beefy and try the different grip sizes, You may find it to your liking.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Find someone with a M&P9 Beefy and try the different grip sizes, You may find it to your liking.


Thanks for the input, _TOF_.

Although I've never shot one, I have held my fair share of M&Ps and they didn't feel as natural to me as even the XD. I'm pretty sure they all had the smaller backstrap as well. Maybe next time I'll rent one just to give it a try, but I think it's the width of the grip in general that is my issue (not totally sure though, which is why I'm looking for input). If they had a G36 for rent, I could probably just setlle this once and for all, but they don't. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

There has to be someone here that has some input on this.

Should I have started a new thread?

Is it because there's no politics involved? :numbchuck::anim_lol:

-Jeff-:watching::smt083


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to change the subject but, no blazer brass at my Walmart. :mrgreen:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> There has to be someone here that has some input on this.
> 
> Should I have started a new thread?
> 
> ...


Have you tried to do some dry fire drills while you're trying to grip the gun "naturally"? If you watch the front sight, you should be able to see where you're goofing up (or twitching).

...now I'll add some politics to see if we can get some more attention for you.

**** Republicans suck!

**** Democrats suck!

That should do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

funny thing i just posted a thread at texas gun talk that a walmart here in austin had the blazer brass. I have a xd9sc as well and the blazer brass is the best, and cheapest, of the target ammo (excluding the real crap, like monarch) Whenever i see blazer brass i will buy if the price is decent. Walmart here in Austin ihas it for the same price you found it for.

Its great ammo and cleaner than the WWB. I think i'll go to wally world tomorrow at lunch and buy all they have as a matter of fact.

XD's love blazer brass.........


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Have you tried to do some dry fire drills while you're trying to grip the gun "naturally"? If you watch the front sight, you should be able to see where you're goofing up (or twitching).


I do a lot of dry-firing and drills with snap caps at the range. I was just shocked when I shot out the center of the guys target with a gun that I had never fired before then. I'm really thinking it had to do with the shorter trigger reach, but that's why I'm asking for other people's input. It just felt more natural to me for some reason. I can't think of another explanation as to why I would shoot out the center of a target with a gun I've never fired before, and then I can't with a gun I've put over a thousands rounds through. 



kev74 said:


> ...now I'll add some politics to see if we can get some more attention for you.
> 
> **** Republicans suck!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully it works. :smt023



handcruser said:


> Its great ammo and cleaner than the WWB. I think i'll go to wally world tomorrow at lunch and buy all they have as a matter of fact.


If I had the money, I would definitely purchase every box of Blazer Brass my Walmart has (there's A LOT). I also think it's cleaner than WWB. I like it.

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:watching::mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I picked up a box of Blazer Brass tonight in 45acp at my local WM. First time I've seen it. Look forward to testing it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> I picked up a box of Blazer Brass tonight in 45acp at my local WM. First time I've seen it. Look forward to testing it.


I've never seen it anywhere in 45acp. The Walmart here only has it in 9mm. I look forward to your report. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I just found some of this stuff in 9mm at Walmart last night and picked up three boxes of it for $8.97 (I think it was) per box. As soon as I get a chance to shoot some of it through my Glock 19, I will add my impressions here.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> I just found some of this stuff in 9mm at Walmart last night and picked up three boxes of it for $8.97 (I think it was) per box. As soon as I get a chance to shoot some of it through my Glock 19, I will add my impressions here.


Please do! I definitely think it's cleaner than WWB. I probably won't shoot anymore WWB as long as my Walmart still has the BB in stock. :smt023:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Just picked up 4 boxes of 9mm BB at the local Wally's and will see how it runs through my PT99...$8.97 in Hudson, Florida...:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DarrylS said:


> ...Just picked up 4 boxes of 9mm BB at the local Wally's and will see how it runs through my PT99...$8.97 in Hudson, Florida...:smt023


I look forward to your report. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

*First time out with Blazer/Brass 9mm*

...Well I took the new PT99 AFS, that I had purchased from Bud's about a month ago, out for it's "maiden" range visit. I brought 200 rounds of Blazer/Brass 115 gr. FMJ to play with. I was really curious to see how the gun functioned with this ammo and how the ammo actually ran through the PT99. This being my first "automatic" handgun I was eager to see if the FTF's and FTE's might actually happen with the Taurus. This gun handled the 200 rounds without a hiccup. Not an FTE or FTF through the entire lot. It functioned beautifully. The Taurus was surprisingly clean after the 200 rounds. Every shot felt consistent to "feel" and impact points were very consistent as well. I noticed a sign up at the range that stated "No Blazer Ammo Allowed"...but they were referring to Blazer aluminum rounds. This ammo is very reasonably priced, worked well in my gun and I'll buy it again.:smt038


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeff
How's my new neighbor doing? How's Fort Fun treating you? My local WM doesn't carry Blazer...Go figure. I shoot WWB when I need to buy but mostly mine is reload. It's pretty hard to beat WM's prices in small quanities anyway. I see you are well on your way to a CCL. That's great! Let me know how long it takes to get the actual license.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DarrylS said:


> ...Well I took the new PT99 AFS, that I had purchased from Bud's about a month ago, out for it's "maiden" range visit. I brought 200 rounds of Blazer/Brass 115 gr. FMJ to play with. I was really curious to see how the gun functioned with this ammo and how the ammo actually ran through the PT99. This being my first "automatic" handgun I was eager to see if the FTF's and FTE's might actually happen with the Taurus. This gun handled the 200 rounds without a hiccup. Not an FTE or FTF through the entire lot. It functioned beautifully. The Taurus was surprisingly clean after the 200 rounds. Every shot felt consistent to "feel" and impact points were very consistent as well. I noticed a sign up at the range that stated "No Blazer Ammo Allowed"...but they were referring to Blazer aluminum rounds. This ammo is very reasonably priced, worked well in my gun and I'll buy it again.:smt038


Thanks for the update. :smt023



gmaske said:


> Jeff
> How's my new neighbor doing? How's Fort Fun treating you? My local WM doesn't carry Blazer...Go figure. I shoot WWB when I need to buy but mostly mine is reload. It's pretty hard to beat WM's prices in small quanities anyway. I see you are well on your way to a CCL. That's great! Let me know how long it takes to get the actual license.


It's been great so far, up until today.  Just got back from the urgent care center, I have bronchitis and it was causing some great difficulty in breathing. Oh well, hopefully the medicine takes care of it fast. Because of being sick, I will probably try to submit my CCL application one day this week and I will give you an update from there. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Thanks for the update. :smt023
> 
> It's been great so far, up until today.  Just got back from the urgent care center, I have bronchitis and it was causing some great difficulty in breathing. Oh well, hopefully the medicine takes care of it fast. Because of being sick, I will probably try to submit my CCL application one day this week and I will give you an update from there. :smt023
> 
> ...


I'm just getting over that CRAP and it put me seriously on my back for over a week!! Be careful and take really good care of yourself till it's over. This is serious stuff. Hopefully they gave you some antibiotics that will knock it down fast. I just tuffed it out and I wish i hadn't. I'd cough till I nearly turned blue and then hyperventilate trying to catch my breath. The wife wanted to take me to the ER one night. I'll wish you good luck and a speedy recovery.

George


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> I'm just getting over that CRAP and it put me seriously on my back for over a week!! Be careful and take really good care of yourself till it's over. This is serious stuff. Hopefully they gave you some antibiotics that will knock it down fast. I just tuffed it out and I wish i hadn't. I'd cough till I nearly turned blue and then hyperventilate trying to catch my breath. The wife wanted to take me to the ER one night. I'll wish you good luck and a speedy recovery.
> 
> George


This sounds like exactly what I have. I had this happen to me one other time, and I let it go way to long. The ER almost stabbed me in the chest with an epinephrine shot, because I let it get so bad last time. So, I figured I probably shouldn't do that this time around, since I'm still here by myself (girlfriend hasn't moved out here yet). But, they gave me a few things, an antibiotic being one of them, so hopefully it doesn't last too long. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Smart Man! Here's hoping that them drugs will do the trick on that sucker. Again, Take it real easy for a bit.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I submitted my Colorado CHP application today. artyman: The guy at the Sheriff's Office said that it usually takes between 60-90 days. I will be expecting to wait the full 90 days, and if it comes sooner, than great! If not, than I won't be disappointed. :mrgreen: So, the wait now begins and my adventure is coming to a head (finishing college, moving to a free state, etc.) I will give an update when I receive it. :smt069

-Jeff-:smt1099

Is it here yet? I better go check my mailbox... :anim_lol: :smt069


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Well, I submitted my Colorado CHP application today. artyman: The guy at the Sheriff's Office said that it usually takes between 60-90 days. I will be expecting to wait the full 90 days, and if it comes sooner, than great! If not, than I won't be disappointed. :mrgreen: So, the wait now begins and my adventure is coming to a head (finishing college, moving to a free state, etc.) I will give an update when I receive it. :smt069
> 
> -Jeff-:smt1099
> 
> Is it here yet? I better go check my mailbox... :anim_lol: :smt069


Congratulations Jeff. Is it there yet? :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Well, I submitted my Colorado CHP application today. artyman: The guy at the Sheriff's Office said that it usually takes between 60-90 days. I will be expecting to wait the full 90 days, and if it comes sooner, than great! If not, than I won't be disappointed. :mrgreen: So, the wait now begins and my adventure is coming to a head (finishing college, moving to a free state, etc.) I will give an update when I receive it. :smt069


It could be a very, merry Christmas. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Congratulations Jeff. Is it there yet?


I keep checking my mailbox every hour, and it's still not here. I might have to give them a call tomorrow and see what's going on! :anim_lol::smt069



Wyatt said:


> It could be a very, merry Christmas. :smt033


It very well could be. :smt023 All I want for christmas is a job and my CHP. Is that too much to ask? :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I keep checking my mailbox every hour, and it's still not here. I might have to give them a call tomorrow and see what's going on! :anim_lol::smt069


Fedex - When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

As promised, here is my report after shooting Blazer Brass ammunition. I fired 150 rounds of 9mm through my Glock 19 and it was fine. It does seem a little cleaner than WWB and UMC. I will be buying this stuff from now on as long as my local Walmart keeps selling it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> As promised, here is my report after shooting Blazer Brass ammunition. I fired 150 rounds of 9mm through my Glock 19 and it was fine. It does seem a little cleaner than WWB and UMC. I will be buying this stuff from now on as long as my local Walmart keeps selling it.


Sounds like a good report. :smt023 I'm definitely glad I tried it out, I like it.



Ram Rod said:


> I picked up a box of Blazer Brass tonight in 45acp at my local WM. First time I've seen it. Look forward to testing it.


Any update, _Ram Rod_?

-Jeff-


----------

